# Expartiate Training



## jm2224 (Oct 16, 2014)

My company has decided to transfer me from their home office in Charlotte, North Carolina to their German office in Cologne. I'm excited to be making the move because it will be a wonderful experience both professionally and personally but I still have some doubts on how well I can adjust when I'm there.

Any American expats living in Germany recommend any kind of certain or special training I should ask for before making the move? 

Any advice would be extremely helpful, thanks!


----------



## Nononymous (Jul 12, 2011)

Germany is fairly civilized, there's no particular training you would need to survive. Presumably you will have some relocation assistance, to help find an apartment etc.

Presumably also you don't speak German, and will be working in English? If so, start taking some German. You'll get by fine with English, at first, but life is far more pleasant if you can read signs and handle basic communication.


----------



## Nash000 (Apr 25, 2013)

jm2224 said:


> My company has decided to transfer me from their home office in Charlotte, North Carolina to their German office in Cologne. I'm excited to be making the move because it will be a wonderful experience both professionally and personally but I still have some doubts on how well I can adjust when I'm there.
> 
> Any American expats living in Germany recommend any kind of certain or special training I should ask for before making the move?
> 
> Any advice would be extremely helpful, thanks!


Agree that no special cultural training is neccessary and that language is probably the biggest hurdle. 

Just keep in mind that Germans are a little (well, a lot) more reserved with regards to personal relationships / making friends. Just be patient and don't take it the wrong way. I am German but lived in the US (indiana) for some time and was always amazed how open everybody was. I guess the other way around will be a little tough.

And, of course, immediately forget your silly gridiron football and become a huge fan of Fußball (what you call soccer). Lucky for you, Cologne is home to the glorious club 1. FC Kõln, your new favourite sports club. They have a cute mascot ( a real billy goat, named Hennes VII.) and are endearingly incompetent (by conincidence, they are somewhat succesful at the moment. No worries, that will change soon enough).

If you have any further questions, feel free to ask!


----------

